# Presidential Debate Schedule 2011-12



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

Partial schedule posted here:
http://www.2012presidentialelectionnews.com/2012-debate-schedule/2011-2012-primary-debate-schedule/


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

javabird said:


> Partial schedule posted here:
> http://www.2012presidentialelectionnews.com/2012-debate-schedule/2011-2012-primary-debate-schedule/


Cool...thanks!


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

It irritates me that Tribune does not show it on MSNBC yet. I will just manually block out the time.


----------

